# Skin Problem



## nelson30 (May 10, 2011)

Picture of his Chin.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. The picture is not showing up. Can you give it another try? It would help to be able to see the condition you are talking about.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Could be systemic yeast. The great dane lady has much info about it. www.greatdanelady.com To give him some immediate relief, I'd recommend micro tek shampoo by eqyss. Many tack shops carry it. It will help immediately with itching and help with yeast, fungal or bacterial issues.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

food allergy??


----------

